# Goldfish size measurements



## HollywoodBob (Jan 19, 2005)

I've seen goldfish for sale listed by their length. Is this a measurement of the body length or "tip to tip"(nose to tail) length.

-HollywoodBob


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Its best to contact the site and find out before you buy. Just as you are confused so are many shopowners where they dont understand the standard. Which should body length excluding tail length.


----------



## 1KoidialDude (Feb 14, 2005)

I agree with fish_doc that checking with every seller you want to buy from ,
if they are includng the tail then they don't know much and are just trying to move fish. At length they can vary very much I've done induced spawning and having to weigh fish is the norm ,I take measurment's just for my record's and have found a 
female fish at 12 inches or so will weigh around 1000 kg while a male will be a stout 750 to 800kg
Due to the Butterfly's in the breed it should always be done excluding the tail
and if you can always tell people so that we can someday all be on the same page .
Yea right :lol:


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Heh, i think you meant grams not kilograms. :shock: 

sorry i know it was prolly just a typo but wanted to point it out :lol:


----------

